# Push Pole lost in IRL



## Batt34786

Looking for a miracle - but in returning to the ramp at Kennedy Point in the moderate chop, my push pole slipped out of the holders. It happened at some point between the south side of the causeway south of Kennedy Point, west along the north side of the causeway to the west side of the river, and then north the the Kennedy Point ramp. I didn't realize it was gone until I had loaded the boat and went to put my red caution flag on the end of the pole - and there was nothing to tie it to. 

It's a 3 piece pole, 21', carbon fiber, no logos or print of any kind. It was a mail order pole, 2 years old, crackles a little at the joints when handled but never took on any water. 

Willing to pay some form of ransom.


----------



## Batt34786

I guess I'll do a WTB over in the for sale section.....


----------



## permitchaser

I lost an 18' two piece once cause it was mounted with the point forward so it slipped out. Since then I always put it in the holders with the foot forward so it can't slip out. Also I have put chrome tape on it so it can be seen in the water


----------



## HaMm3r

I know this doesn't help with your current loss, but I'm curious what pole holders you have? Might help someone else avoid this down the road.


----------



## Batt34786

Yep - had the foot in the back, which I'm sure pulled the pole out when I bottomed out in a trough. I usually have it secured with a small bungee strap, but not this time. 

I have homemade pole holders made from PVC pipe formed with a heat gun. Works great when the pole is secured


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## MariettaMike

I left my 10+ tear old Gerber lock blade knife on the back number of my Xterra at Sam's Club in Lakeland yesterday morning while packing my coolers with drinks, hotdogs and hamburgers to cook for my son's lacrosse team after their game. When I went to cut open a pack of burgers at the game I remembered exactly where I left my knife and it was not there any longer. Over 5 hours later I found it in the street where you turn out of Sam's club. It had been run over at least once because the side with the clip is bent in, but I did find it.

Hopefully nobody ran over your pole, which I'm guessing would put it on the bottom.


----------

